# HM Multi Marble X HM Pastel Marble Spawn Log



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Here it goes...
Fry hatched 3/2/12.
My female was releasing eggs prematurely and many didn't get fertilized so this is a very small spawn. I'm probably going to do another in a couple of weeks with the same pair. 
They were bred by Karen McAuley and the male is a class winner. He's the same in my avatar pic, just changed a LOT! Female is not a sibling but related, of course. 
I'm hoping to get strong HMs with butterfly pattern... we'll see :-D

Here's the Male:










And the female:










Video of the introduction:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v1tb_9ZzZ0&context=C3cfad51ADOEgsToPDskJO1XOtlHNHDv_gl8MM_8B5

Embrace & egg release video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSyrNsiaNjc&context=C325a440ADOEgsToPDskKW0GMkRjaP8VWrinLhFbx3

Eggs in the nest: 










Daddy watching his babies:










Daddy going after one of his runaways:










This one got away... he's playing with daddy:










Babies in the nest: 









And a closeup of one of the kids:


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow :shock: Those parents are amazing!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww so cute when there on there father :3 that once happened to chili pepper, he freaked out LOL what some gorgeous parents  good luck
and congrats :-D


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you!
I've been waiting a long time to spawn these that I wanted it to be a huge spawn but it just didn't happen. 
This male is not big in tending eggs but I really want a good spawn from him.
I will definitely will be giving them another go and see if I get better results next time.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm very happy to see you going with another spawn. Would love to see the results of this spawn. My fry are now 6 days old. Your pictures are very pretty and nice quality. Also the male has really changed since the picture in your avatar.


----------



## OregonDreamsBettas (Mar 3, 2012)

What a beautiful pair! It's crazy how those marbles can change. Congrats!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

JBosley said:


> Wow :shock: Those parents are amazing!


I second this. BEAUTIFUL pair and great pictures! I needta go find a better camera so I can take pic as clear as you


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> I'm very happy to see you going with another spawn. Would love to see the results of this spawn. My fry are now 6 days old. Your pictures are very pretty and nice quality. Also the male has really changed since the picture in your avatar.


Thank you so much! This male is my favorite in a very long time but hasn't turned out to be the best father. I would've loved him to keep his red head but knowing Karen's marbles I knew he wouldn't. This girl had a red head so maybe a few of the fry will carry that. I just think is so cute. :-D



OregonDreamsBettas said:


> What a beautiful pair! It's crazy how those marbles can change. Congrats!


Thanks! YES! I looove marbles because you never know what color you'll end up with.



Pewmew said:


> I second this. BEAUTIFUL pair and great pictures! I needta go find a better camera so I can take pic as clear as you


Thank you! I'm smitten by this pair. I had been looking for a female with this coloring and couldn't resist when Karen of all people had her! Yes you SHOULD go take pictures and post them for all of us to see!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Thank you so much! This male is my favorite in a very long time but hasn't turned out to be the best father. I would've loved him to keep his red head but knowing Karen's marbles I knew he wouldn't. This girl had a red head so maybe a few of the fry will carry that. I just think is so cute. :-D


He is one looker! Great finnage and nice marble pattern. Many people actually DON'T like marbles because of this ever changing gene that is so unpredictable with fry and with the actual fish itself. This is the main reason why I love marbles beside the fact that down the line the gene will eventually go into a nice butterfly pattern. The marble gene was actually founded by a man in prison in the 70s who was trying to cross two butterfly's to get a black butterfly and came up with a bunch of marbles, very interesting if you ask me.

I just bought an adorable HMPK salamander pair and they are oly 2.5 months so they are small and so cute...:-D (that was a bit random)

I guess this red head will be in the fry until they get older like with many marbles that people have. Usually I see a nice marble that was stressed at a LPS and they have an amazing pattern, then when you bring it home, it colors up with something completely different.:roll:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love your bettas, the color and finnage are wonderful. Can't wait to see how the spawn turns out. I, too am glad you will try again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

How old are they?


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

wow! these fish and photos are amazing!


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

mine is currently sitting under his nest the fries are starting to pop out their little bodies now congratz to you as well


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks! They are 10 days old now and I just moved them from my spawning tank to a grow-out container. There's about 20 of them left, unfortunately. This was not the big spawn I was hoping for. 
I did just placed the pair back into the breeding tank to repeat the spawn. I REALLY want a good one from this male before he's too old and I have to retire him.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

The fry are 2 weeks old now and I was able to take pictures. 
They are eating bbs now.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Adorable fry! I can see the blue shimmer on them already! Their full stomachs are my favorite part.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Thanks! They are 10 days old now and I just moved them from my spawning tank to a grow-out container. There's about 20 of them left, unfortunately. This was not the big spawn I was hoping for.
> I did just placed the pair back into the breeding tank to repeat the spawn. I REALLY want a good one from this male before he's too old and I have to retire him.


If he was previously a bad breeder and daddy, try a different set up. Some of mine breed better in deep while others in shallow, some in big tanks/tubs and others do better in 1g shallows.... 

Good luck on your second attempt. Hope they do better.

Congrats on your first spawn. 20 is a good manageable number - less worries/stress on your part. Lol. Btw your pair is gorgeous.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Adorable fry! I can see the blue shimmer on them already! Their full stomachs are my favorite part.


Yes! They are a little smaller that I would like but I have to honestly say they didn't get much attametion the first week of life. They are now getting tons of food and water changes every 2 days.



indjo said:


> If he was previously a bad breeder and daddy, try a different set up. Some of mine breed better in deep while others in shallow, some in big tanks/tubs and others do better in 1g shallows....
> 
> Good luck on your second attempt. Hope they do better.
> 
> Congrats on your first spawn. 20 is a good manageable number - less worries/stress on your part. Lol. Btw your pair is gorgeous.


Thank you! Because of his long fins I breed him in less than 3 inches of water. I did think about using a smaller tank but he did fine the third time around. I was very worried about the eggs and fry because of his track record so I removed the male when the eggs started hatching and placed and created some water movement with airline tubbing and a pump. 
The male has been depressed ever since but the fry are doing beautifully and it's a much larger spawn this time: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1014852#post1014852


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Yes! They are a little smaller that I would like but I have to honestly say they didn't get much attametion the first week of life. They are now getting tons of food and water changes every 2 days.


Well it's just a matter of time until they are the right size. I usually do the same thing. I wait exactly a week before my first water change, but continue to feed since they are 4-5 days old depending on the size of the spawn.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's some of the fry now at 1 month old.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

d'aaww! reminds me of my Chappy. i got her at about a month old. ;u;


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

What are you feeding them now?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

THeyre looking really nice Vilmarisv! I really can't wait to see their marble patterns all manifest into something amazing. The shimmer on them is so pretty. Must be nice to see them all in the tank...how many do you have?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks!

@DoberMom: They are still eating MW & BBS because they won't eat anything else and I don't want to force them to switch to dry foods at this point. I wish they did eat my decaps but I know they will do so eventually.

@bettalover2033: It's so much fun to be able to see them moving while sitting on the couch LOL! There's around 35 of them in the tank. I thought I wanted a bigger spawn but at this point I'm very happy with the number. They seem very strong and eat like pigs. There's a few with very noticeable BF patterns right now, just like mommy, and I'm very excited to see how they turn out. 
I kinda feel bad for neglecting them the first few weeks but they made it through just fine and are getting a lot of attention now


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

You need to ship to Canada ;-) Haha


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

JBosley said:


> You need to ship to Canada ;-) Haha


LOL! So close to Canada but so far away at the same time :lol:

I haven't decided if I'll be selling/giving them away. It's a little premature and I might decide I want to keep them all ;-)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Thanks!
> 
> @DoberMom: They are still eating MW & BBS because they won't eat anything else and I don't want to force them to switch to dry foods at this point. I wish they did eat my decaps but I know they will do so eventually.
> 
> ...


That's great. Just make up for it by getting them all nice and fat

Fish are so calming and peaceful species...unlike humans LOL


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Easter colored fry's? Once bred my dragon scales with the same color pairs came out with Easter colors, Purple pastel, Red pastels, Orange Pastels and Marbles


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I thought it would be fun to upload a video at feeding time. 
They are now starting to come to the front of the tank when I get close... so cute!
Yes, there's too a lot of bbs but they got a full water change after the feeding. 
Click to watch the video


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that was so cute!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

They look so adorable! The fry at 0:07 really ate good. Nice big belly on it. They are developing so well!

How many spawns have you had? Basicially asking, are you a beginner (or many other spawns?)


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks! They are a little on the small side for 5 weeks but they should catch up soon. 
I've had a few spawn over the years, maybe 10? I'm not sure. I only recently started to document my spawns. I use the best fish I can get my hands on for my spawns because I believe in improving their form, not breeding for the sake of breeding. 
Do I consider myself a newbie? Absolutely


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad to hear a more honest response. Instead of the cocky-like attitude lol

Well im sure this spawn will be great. Also I believe in impoving the species as well. Of course I admit I never really understood breeding bettas like I do now, but I think its better to have a quality pair to start off with and to know how to ship is one of the most essential parts of breeding.

Yeah, everyone makes mistakes, but when you are not being responsible, then it's kind of all on the breeder..

They look okay for their age, but just think of it as a lesson. I noticed that I learn something every time I breed.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks they are now in the stage of hanging at the surface for air.
I see a lot of that cocky-like attitude you mention in this forum. I've distanced myself from the site because of it. 
I've had a few successful spawns and have reared fish to adulthood but I will never call myself an expert. It takes a lot to learn how to properly care for fry.
You do learn new things everyday with this hobby, even with keeping my adults I learn new things with each fish.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm constantly amazed by the beautiful fish I see on the forum and learn so much just reading the spawn logs. Of course I'm also appalled by those who aren't prepared, or think bringing tiny little lives into this world isn't a huge responsibility so they breed without thought to how they will raise the little ones or what they'll do with all those poorly bred fish.

I've become fascinated by the marble coloration and really would like to have one some day but I'll leave the breeding to those with a true calling.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have to agree. With ALL (the forum included). It's been crazy around here, but I have faith it'll pass soon or later.

I also won't give myself a title of "Expert" even when I get to 50 years of breeding lol. Its a great hobby, but IMO not for everyone. I think a true breeder is not one who is so caught up on profit. I see it everywhere, but glad its less on the forum. I felt so welcome when I first joined the forum. Now its been a struggle, but I dont contribute to all the idiocy and ignorance around.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I can't stand people who think they're the best. If I come across as one I really don't think highly of myself especially when it comes to breeding. I'm not a newb but I'm not exactly an expert. I just answer and give recommendations using the knowledge I've gained over the past 3 1/2 years of spawning these fish (and I still do google searches on how to do breed and raise them... never enough reading can be done).

I'm not very tolerant towards unprepared n00bs (I was one... yeah I saw the jaws drop...) lol. I try to give them advice on how to start right (I failed epicly back when I started... multiple times at that...). If they ignore my advice they soon learn they should have listened to breeders who said to start right, suck up the cash, start with good fish, and follow advice given.

But anyway, I loved the video and subscribed. Keep the great work on these little guys


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

@ sparkyjoe: Agreed. Marbles are outstanding. You never know how your fish will turn out as they can change everyday. My male started as a pastel with patches of coloring and is now almost a full multi. 

With breeding these fish the phrase "do it right or don't do it at all" definitely applies. I know I shock people when I tell them how much money is needed to start off with breeding but preparedness is very important. 

I'm really hoping these kids do well and I get at least a true HM out of them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The method and just your personality (from what I can tell) shows a lot of how far you're willing to push to get these fish the best health possible in your hands.

I'm sure you'll get some awesome fry from this spawn. You were well prepared and are willing to do the responsible things to get yourself a good reputation and quality fish.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

The sad part is that *I* probably know more about proper breeding & fry care by simply reading spawn logs than some of the clueless folks I've seen posting. Sigh.

How crazy is it that I can no longer pass by the aisle with large storage totes without thinking about how they could be used as aquariums! Yes, I'm a nut.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha, I do the same thing! Easter just passed right?..Yes and I saw that the Chocolate covered marshmallow eggs come in an egg carton thing and the top of it looked like it would be great for a bubblenest....so I kept it. Yeah this hobby gets to the point where people call you something like, um (Obsessed).

And this goes on with kitchen containers, storage bins, ect.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

sparkyjoe said:


> The sad part is that *I* probably know more about proper breeding & fry care by simply reading spawn logs than some of the clueless folks I've seen posting. Sigh.
> 
> *How crazy is it that I can no longer pass by the aisle with large storage totes without thinking about how they could be used as aquariums! Yes, I'm a nut.*


Even worse when you actually spawn and raise bettas in them :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, MrV and I can't wait till you get some more of those platinums (is that right?) going. I've got two more colors/patterns that I would love to have which are platinum & marble.

I'd also love to have a sorority some day, but not sure when that might happen.

Ah, dreams.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love your fry!!!! I WANT! 
Oh, well, I love marbles, especially Karen's and yours. I too am far from an expert, still learning. There's always something new to learn.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Any new pictures???


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's a couple I took yesterday but they are not very clear.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't get enough of your pictures. The rusty red colored eye looks so adorable! Two second pictures is my favorite. You can really see the BBS.

Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome pics! your doing great, keep up the good work


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't have a favorite right now. They are just too adorable. 
It seems I had a problem with the water the day before yesterday which made my fry really sick. When I came home from work last night I found them all panting and hanging from the surface. I thought I was going to lose them all. 
I made a water change last night and added 4 IAL... had to stop myself from adding more because I was in panic mode LOL! 
I lost 4 fry but the rest are all back to their normal lively self... such a relief.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank goodness you got home when you did! They are soooo pretty. Love the sparkly way they shine.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

So chubby and adorable!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad to hear most of them recovered from it. What was going on? Ive never heard of this before.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I honestly don't know what could've happened. I followed the same process with my water that I usually do. I use a digital thermometer and a heater to bring the water to the same temperature as the tank and dripped the new water in with airline tubbing.
I lost a spawn not too long ago the same way because there was a problem with our local water. I found out too late that the city was advicing to boil the water.
It was too late at night for me to check water parameters, I just did the water change and thankfully it was enough to get them back on track.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, that's scary! I'm so glad you only lost a few rather than the whole spawn.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Love the first picture!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Soooo cute!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I think they are too! Tnx!
They have been playing in the current the water makes when pouring in the tank.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Good for them! Help them grow up big and strong!

(I don't know anything about baby fry, it just sounded good!!)


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sooo glad most of your fry recovered! They are so pretty and sparkly, just the way I like them.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

What gorgeous, sparkly little fry!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> I honestly don't know what could've happened. I followed the same process with my water that I usually do. I use a digital thermometer and a heater to bring the water to the same temperature as the tank and dripped the new water in with airline tubbing.
> I lost a spawn not too long ago the same way because there was a problem with our local water. I found out too late that the city was advicing to boil the water.
> It was too late at night for me to check water parameters, I just did the water change and thankfully it was enough to get them back on track.


That sounds terrible! I'm glad you caught it in time and thankfully they are strong enough to withstand that.

The first picture is pretty cute! It's like they want to say something so bad, but just can't:roll::lol:


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Pic Spam!!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow the red and blue is coming in already! For us we see them every few days and its like wow they are getting so big, but for you (seeing them everyday) you're like "Finally the colors are coming in!"

I think there might be a butterfly or two if that isn't the same fish.. **The 4th and 5th picture** They'll probably marble out when they get older though so I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I was surprised today when I looked in the tank. I hadn't observed them for 2 days and found them so big. 
Most of them are showing BF pattern but I don't count on it sticking either. 
I was hoping for a few different patterns & colors... so far they haven't dissapointed. I see greens and blues... looove the royal blue these guys are showing too. 
I've tried switching them to dry foods with no luck. I don't have the patience to starve them until they eat it. Had to order some grindal worms for them bc I no longer want to feed them microworms and I sometimes don't have time to harvest bbs.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have also found that trying to wean them from the live foods is a bit harder. The best way I find works best for me is I add the live foods with the dry foods so each food is falling at the same time. Though of course in the end, there is more dry food than dead live foods on the bottom of the tank. Everyday I would do this will more dry foods than live, then less and less live foods, all depending on how they were responding to it with time. You said that they were looking a bit smaller. Try to feed meatier live foods to them to get them nice big. Also they get thicker in body size this way. It's how I usually do mine.

I know how you feel with the BBS. Yeah I got it, but it is a but annoying to have a batch up everytime you run out. Though I use it a lot!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi vilmarisv just wondering if your a supplier for any LPS in your area?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It's funny, today I did that. I put some decaps in with the bbs and turn the light on so the bbs were swimming on the surface where the decaps were floating. 
I saw a couple of fry eat decaps and spit them back out. After a few minutes I saw one eat it and go after more decaps so definitely works. I'm just concerned about the rest of them not eating. 
It's a good idea to increase dry and reduce live foods, I'll try that as soon as I see more fry eat decaps.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Junglist said:


> Hi vilmarisv just wondering if your a supplier for any LPS in your area?


Not at all. I breed because I love bettas and I have really nice fish... it would be a crime not to attempt a spawn. This spawn is not large at all so I might end up keeping them all as pets. I see you live nearby. If these turn out ok and you're interested I might consider letting a few go :-D.

Sorry for the double post


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It has always worked best for me. That starving them until they eat it actually made me loose a few one time, but the second time around some just didnt look the same when they started eating the dry foods.

I get the reaction of them spitting the dry out, but eventually they eat it because it's there.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

How are the fry doing, Vilmarisv? Any updates?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

They are BIG, FAT and ravenous.
They devour their feedings and demand for more. 
I will post pictures later. I'm not home so my camera is out of reach. 
Some are missing ventrals which is due to the 2-3weeks they had of very little care from my part. Other than that, they are perfect. 
I can't want to be able to tell who's male and who's female. They are surely showing attitude already and showing off to their siblings. 
There are some who are devoid of color in their body, the only color I see is some black in their fins... very curious about those!!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Ohhh, sounds great!

That's too bad about their ventrals; I'm guessing that's a permanent thing? Oh, well, I guess that only really matters for showing, I'm assuming that it wouldn't affect breeding and they'd still make great pets!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Because it's not genetic, it won't affect their breeding and it will not be passed on to the fry if bred. 
They will just look a little weird when grown but all their awesome genetic makeup will be there to produce great fish. 
I've been considering doing another spawn, specially with the weather being much warmer (UGH!) now but I will probably wait until these are ready to be jared. Still not sure if I will want to repeat the spawn or if I should search for a super dupper non-red female.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Here are some pics I took tonight...


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, wow, they're so cute! Such plump little things!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Hehe! Thank you!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love the last pic! They look like they will be outstanding. I would gladly take one without ventrals for breeding.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

They look so nice!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wow! I'm going to need to snag a few from you! You have any purple looking ones?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Vicky, they are looking great! I just love little multi babies! They seem to be branching nicely and have very nice dorsal width! Keep the photo's coming )


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Martinismommy said:


> Vicky, they are looking great! I just love little multi babies! They seem to be branching nicely and have very nice dorsal width! Keep the photo's coming )


i agree
nice tight close branching
where it branch off you can tell there will be another branching by looking at the tip(look like a arrow tip or a syringe needle tip)
plus the dorsal ray is branching off to
it a major plus for big dorsal in st


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm very excited with these kids and can't wait until they are all grown up!
Mr. V, There are no purples, I will definitely post if I decide to adopt out a few of them.
The father is my favorite in a long time... THANKS FOR HIM KAREN! :BIGwinky:
I was evaluating my females today to see if I wanted to choose from one of them or hope to find a great one. I have a beautiful salander girl with great spread and a short anal but I cannot decide if I would just want to use the same female I used for this spawn since I like her coloring so much. 
I guess than depending on the result of this spawn I will make a decision. I'm not breeding for a few weeks so I guess I have enough time. 

I took some pictures today for those of you who like to evaluate form and finnage. I love how they are branching and their bf marks. 
My favorites on this spawn are probably the ones that have no red. They don't have much coloring except some black which doesn't show on the pictures. They are on the first 2 pictures.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

1st fish ray count
Second to last tail branching n top fin
Kind of hard to judge using my phone


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

On everyone of them. I counted 11 sections of the branching.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so jealous! Such pretty fry and you're able to get such wonderful close up pictures. Sure makes branching easier to see!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there so cute


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

sparkyjoe said:


> The sad part is that *I* probably know more about proper breeding & fry care by simply reading spawn logs than some of the clueless folks I've seen posting. Sigh.
> 
> How crazy is it that I can no longer pass by the aisle with large storage totes without thinking about how they could be used as aquariums! Yes, I'm a nut.


That seems to be the way of message boards, those that read know so much more than those that do....?

Seriously, you need to take internet message boards with a grain of salt, as you don't know who is handing out the advice.....

Trust me, in all my years as a skilled tradesman, I understand that experience is indeed worth something.

Jeff.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Reading is importain part.
But with just reading don't do much justice in breeding.
Hand on with what you learn is the best information u can get.
Ibc tote can storage a lot of water.
But make sure you get the food storage one.
Cut it in half and u can have two 100 gallons plus tube.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

*Another pic spam!*

Here are the juvies today!
I have 2 blacks!! Their fins will definitely be black... too bad they are missing pectorals :-( I could not find pictures of melanos at this stage so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice pictures as always. The blacks are really looking nice. As well as the others.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Cute! So cute!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Vicky, my line produces black so this doesn't surprise me you are seeing it pop up...Did you mean missing ventral fins? If they are missing pec fins hwo are they able to swim? 

They are looking great! I love seeing the photo's ) Keep up the good work!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Duh me! They do have their pectorals, just missing their ventrals.

Congrats on all the wins this weekend. That BOS male is outstanding!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I knid of thought you meant ventrals lol....Thank you! That male won 2 weeks ago...His Daughter went best of show this weekend in Oklahoma )


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love the juvie pics. Look at my avatar, female without ventrals. She was from my first spawn. It happens, you can't show them, but they are still healthy and can enjoy life. They can also be used for future breeding if everything else is good, because missing ventrals isn't genetic.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's good to know.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

*how many?*

How many ended up surviving?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I currently have around 25 juvies... all but 2 are multis in different shades. Some green, some blue, some are definitely showing signs of marble. I have one with a big white patch from the top of the head to his dorsal fin.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

EWWW could you take a picture of that one - the one with the white spot on the head, that would be very interesting to see!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I actually took some pictures yesterday. I think he got the spot from his daddy, the male in my avatar. I will post when I get home tonight... I think they are due an update anyway


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

yay!! cant wait to see!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Agreed! Can't wait for the update.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Update! Please!! How are they doing?


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

looking for an update


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> Thanks they are now in the stage of hanging at the surface for air.
> I see a lot of that cocky-like attitude you mention in this forum. I've distanced myself from the site because of it.
> I've had a few successful spawns and have reared fish to adulthood but I will never call myself an expert. It takes a lot to learn how to properly care for fry.
> You do learn new things everyday with this hobby, even with keeping my adults I learn new things with each fish.


Perhaps it is because we are a lot like the fish we breed??? hehe.

Jeff.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol. I agree, Jeff. We huff, puff and flare at each other all the time.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Update?


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I have fry was born on March 1, 2012. Would you like to trade some. I still have 5 male and 2 female. I live here in Seattle too. Parents are black dragon HM dad and full mask blue mom.

Tan


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been away from the betta world for a couple of months and since I lost the father to this spawn. It was heartbreaking for me as he was my favorite boy and such a good companion. 
As I was getting ready to get my fish into the sorority, I though it would be a good idea to post pictures of the fish he sired. I only got females out of this spawn and I only kept 6 of them for myself.
Here they are...


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

How many where there


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

Your females are beautiful! Your sorority is going to look great with them in there :-D

I am sorry for your loss, he was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you! 
I ended up with 18 females, only kept six. 
I have them all floating in their sorority now and they are behaving like boys!
I will leave them floating in cups for a few days until they calm down. 
I was dissapointed that I didn't get any males on this spawn, more so now that he's gone and I can't repeat it. I might breed one of these girls... not sure yet.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

That's a big disappointment 
18 fish n no male


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. He was amazing and I'm sure he was spoiled.

The second and last female seem to be my favorite. Nice colors and great additions to the sorority.


----------



## Bill and Cathy (Jul 10, 2012)

*West Palm Beach*.... Micro Worms Wanted.
I want to create something. But, I need to be able to feed the babies before I start. If you live near West Palm Beach and have some micro worms or vinegar eels, I will visit you. Thanks, Bill


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Bill, 
I live in Seattle, Washington. 
You can shop for starter fry food on Aquabid.com
Microworms and VE are very innexpensive and they will last your forever with proper care.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry you didn't get any males in this spawn. Have you thought of maybe asking Karen if she has any suitable males?
HOWEVER... you have some fabulous females.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

tpocicat said:


> I'm so sorry you didn't get any males in this spawn. Have you thought of maybe asking Karen if she has any suitable males?
> HOWEVER... you have some fabulous females.


Without this male I was out of a breeder male... so yes! I went to Karen and she pointed me to her Purple People Eater LOL!
I won the auction on AB and she sent me the most stunning female for him!
They are currently in the spawning tank so hopefully they will spawn soon.


----------



## trakehner (May 14, 2012)

Wow. I hope you log this spawn. Purple. Is my ultimate goal.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

trakehner said:


> Wow. I hope you log this spawn. Purple. Is my ultimate goal.


I sure will... as soon as I get wigglers. 
My fish are not being cooperative and I'm not being patient. They have been chasing eachother since 10am today and still nothing. 
Male has his bubble nest all ready but the female is still not wanting to spawn :roll:


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Vicky, How is the pair doing this morning? I sure hope he spawns for you he is the only male I had kept from that spawn....Keep us posted.....


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

They are still flirting but no action. 
The female is flirting more now instead of just swimming away like she was yesterday but still she doesn't get too close to the nest. I fed her a couple of pellets to see if it will up her mood but if they haven't spawn by the time I get home from work, I'll probably separate them and give them a couple of days.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Those two are stunning! I hope you have better luck with them soon.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you tpocicat!
After days and days of sun, we have rain and thunder in Seattle so maybe it'll encourage them to spawn today... fingers crossed


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Just realized I never posted pics of my favorite female from this spawn....
"Daddy" is my avatar boy (RIP)


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

The first pic on page 11 looks just like my betta female Cheng, here she is:


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

(other then the difference in breed, but the coloring is so similar)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

She REALLY does look like her father. Maybe she'll marble out like him too.

Good luck with this pair.



vilmarisv said:


> Just realized I never posted pics of my favorite female from this spawn....
> "Daddy" is my avatar boy (RIP)


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Wish u the best of luck on your new pair
I can't really do any breeding at the moment since it to hot


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Vicky, she is amazing! I love her color! You should show this female she is just lovely....


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Wish u the best of luck on your new pair
> I can't really do any breeding at the moment since it to hot





bettalover2033 said:


> She REALLY does look like her father. Maybe she'll marble out like him too.
> 
> Good luck with this pair.


Thank you both. I had no luck with the pair... will have to give them a couple of days. I've never had such a dificult pair... I think they know they are outstanding and want me to work for it LOL!



Martinismommy said:


> Vicky, she is amazing! I love her color! You should show this female she is just lovely....


Thank you Karen! I love her to bits because she looks just like my dear boy. I don't think I'm "there" yet when it comes to sending fish to shows. Maybe one day you'll get to see one of my fish at a convention ;-)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know how you feel about the difficult pairs! I've also never had such a difficult pair to spawn than Karen's. Sometimes the female wants to be buddies with the male or she wants to kill him!:roll:



vilmarisv said:


> Thank you both. I had no luck with the pair... will have to give them a couple of days. I've never had such a dificult pair... I think they know they are outstanding and want me to work for it LOL!


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Im so sorry about your loss of the father, I just read your whole spawn log and your females turned out beautifully! Your new male is stunning as well and I wish you luck with this new pair. My hope/goal is to one day get a betta from Karen, but that won't be for awhile, I want to make sure I'm ready and set up accordingly. Like everyone has said on here, you can never read too much and theres always something new to learn! I look forward to following your next spawn log!*


----------

